# check download time and locate unused files



## nehsurk (Feb 20, 2008)

I have been told that our site is slow to download on 56K dialup ( 29.6 seconds) 
Is this slow enough to cause the browser to time out?

The site is created in Dreamweaver CS and I don't believe the file to be bloated with images and have optimized them all, yet I am told it is slow for dialup. The page also contains links to large pdf files... they are just links, the files themselves are not in the page... is this making it slow to load?

Does anyone know of a utility that will specifically tell you what files are on a certain page and the files not being used... I have uploaded files that were more or less experimental at one time or another (slices,etc) and silly me, I did not remove them when I knew I was no longer needing them, consequently I have a,lot of files that are unecessary on the server.... is there an easy way to weed them out... "files not found in your website" or seomething similar. I can remove them from the control panel, but so time consuming...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

It will be the connection speed that is slow.


----------



## nehsurk (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks.... are you saying then that the this is a problem of the persons individula computer or modem... that other people with a 56 K dial up speed should be able to download the page?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I would have thought it be able to download the page, but as its a slow connection, it will take longer to display.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

A browser will not time out unless no data is being sent over a period of time. As long as data is being received, the browser will continue to accept it, regardless of how fast or slow the transmission rate is. Files and images that are linked with an "a href" are not downloaded unless clicked. If you use the Opera browser, it can tell you exactly how many KB/MB's are being downloaded, which can help you determine if the pages are too large (usually the images). If you have a lot of images, this could be an issue.


----------



## nehsurk (Feb 20, 2008)

Can you try the site and let me know what you find..... http://www.safetybath.com


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Loads fine for me


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I checked it using Opera and the site is around a 200KB download for just the index. While not large, for a 56K modem, it will take awhile. I checked a few random images and they're all around 20 - 30KB's each. I see nothing unsually large. Some of the images are of visibally low quality (I'm assuming to keep their size down). The only suggestion I would offer is to make the images even smaller, but that would reduce their quality. If you can do so with no visibal reduction, then go for it.


----------



## nehsurk (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, the image quality is low as I have tried to reduce file size and optimize them as much as possible. I am going to leave everything as is and conclude that the site should load but it may take a while....I think I am gathering the understanding that even though the viewer might have 56K modem capability, that might be much less, depending on time of day. As well, is it possible that some areas may have a more or less than 56 K ability, depdning on area and service provider? Do I have that correct?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

nehsurk said:


> Thanks, the image quality is low as I have tried to reduce file size and optimize them as much as possible. I am going to leave everything as is and conclude that the site should load but it may take a while....I think I am gathering the understanding that even though the viewer might have 56K modem capability, that might be much less, depending on time of day. As well, is it possible that some areas may have a more or less than 56 K ability, depdning on area and service provider? Do I have that correct?


The fastest speed that I've ever seen for a 56K modem is around 44K - 46K. I don't think the technology is capable of true 56K speeds. That's mostly marketing at work. I think they "simulate" 56K speeds with some added compression, but that doesn't help with all types of files (especially JPG's since they're already compressed as well as can be done). 

As far as what speeds are most likely to be seen in the real world, it's most likely to be around 38K - 42K. I've even been hit with 28K at times. It all depends on where you live, the conditions of the phone lines, what number you're calling, how far that equipment is from where you're calling from, the amount of noise on the phone lines at that given time, etc.

I could be wrong, but that's my understanding.


----------

